# Need help understand crane prints



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I am having trouble understanding crane prints and would like some help. Here is a link to a print as an example:
http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?img=08-001012L&rand=3630&t=jpg&m=07&y=2010&srv=img4

I would have attached it except my companys network is a pain in the rear at the moment. 

Specifically I am having trouble understanding what the X's are on the print. I believe it is different speeds but just dont "get it". What is the center set of NO contacts with no label? 
This crane is a pendant operated crane. I would have no idea how to wire up a pendant based on this print. Can anyone help shed some light on this for me?


----------



## sparkytrician (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep, you are correct. The "x's" are the contacts for the various speeds in the pendant controller. The center set of NO contacts is for when no motion is selected.


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

mutabi said:


> Hey guys, I am having trouble understanding crane prints and would like some help. Here is a link to a print as an example:
> http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?img=08-001012L&rand=3630&t=jpg&m=07&y=2010&srv=img4
> 
> I would have attached it except my companys network is a pain in the rear at the moment.
> ...


Hi there, the x shows you when the "centre set NO contact" would change. For example on the first one top will only close in notch 12345 forward. And the last one at the bottom will change(close) only at notch 5 forward and notch 5 reverse.
Hope this helps


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. To me, the print suggests that the pushbutton for Trolley North (example) has 5 different speeds? So that center set of NO contacts is not a pushbutton on the pendant? Im so confused. I hate crane prints


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yes 5 speeds forward, 5 reverse.


I've seen overhead cranes with variable speed control, or 2 speed control, and NSEW cablein/cableout. (have not seen one with 5 speeds).

here's some typical crane controls:
http://www.piedmonthoist.com/telcrane.asp


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

mutabi said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. To me, the print suggests that the pushbutton for Trolley North (example) has 5 different speeds? So that center set of NO contacts is not a pushbutton on the pendant? Im so confused. I hate crane prints


Ok i understand what you mean now, so you have a pushbutton pendant?
Your drawing refers to a "joystick type" pendant!! control


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

AH! our cranes are pendant controlled and cab controlled (joystick). So they are not showing the pendant controls which would be a much simpler probably two speed print?


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

mutabi said:


> AH! our cranes are pendant controlled and cab controlled (joystick). So they are not showing the pendant controls which would be a much simpler probably two speed print?


Ok let me try and explain, the x's are not contacts. They are indicators to show when the n/o contact in the middle would close. These joystics have cams and like i said earlier depending on what "notch" (speed) you selected it will or will not close that n/o contact - inside the joystick.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry, i just checked again, your joystick/drawing shows 5 speed but your crane isn't. So you will be able to wire the pendant in. Just let me print out your drawing and i'll show you exactly how to wire your pendant


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh now you have my intrigued. The pendant would be a 2 speed control. I could see the joystick being 5 but I havent had a chance to check that out yet. I am looking forward to your instructions on how to wire up the pendant. That would probably help me an awful lot understanding it all. Thanks.


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there, i will need the full page of the above drawing and the page that shows where the coils of "R2,R1,R6,R5,R4,R3 etc" are located. As you can see these relays can be used instead of the joystick for control.
I can only give you accurate info if i have the complete drawings.

Greetings


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mutabi said:


> Hey guys, I am having trouble understanding crane prints and would like some help. Here is a link to a print as an example:
> http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?img=08-001012L&rand=3630&t=jpg&m=07&y=2010&srv=img4
> 
> I would have attached it except my companys network is a pain in the rear at the moment.
> ...


Note that it is not a 5 speed but a 4 speed circuit. :whistling2: 

There are 4 steps for going forward and reverse. Timers 5TR, 6TR and TTR are in the circuit to prevent the crane from jumping through the speeds to quickly.

Wire numbers 35 and 37 go to the forward and reverse contactors TFF and TRF which are electrialy and mechanicaly interlocked.

View attachment 3695


View attachment 3696


View attachment 3697


View attachment 3698


View attachment 3699


----------



## ACDC (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi John, good explanation
Most likely 5 speed according to the drawing as your directional is normally speed1.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

ACDC said:


> Hi John, good explanation
> Most likely 5 speed according to the drawing as your directional is normally speed1.



Yes I see that now .....


----------

